# Cacti open suse



## specie (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo mein Cacti malt keine Graphen. und ich weiss nicht genau wodran das liegen kann.


> RRDTool Command:
> /usr/bin/rrdtool graph - \
> --imgformat=PNG \
> --start=-86400 \
> ...


Er fängt nur nicht an zuzeichnen

ich habe ein Error auch gerad gefunden.
0
	
	
	



```
6/15/2011 10:35:02 AM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] ERROR: A DB Exec Failed!, Error:'1062', SQL:"insert into poller_output (local_data_id, rrd_name, time, output) values (161, '', '2011-06-15 10:35:02', 'apache_total_hits:7 apache_total_kbytes:1 apache_busy_workers:2 apache_idle_workers:3 thread_O:145 threadC:0 threadD:0 threadG:0 threadI:0 threadK:0 threadL:0 threadR:0 threadS:0 threadW:2 thread_W:3')'
```

hoffe man kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## olqs (16. Juni 2011)

Sind die Zugangsdaten für die Datenbank richtig gesetzt?
Sollte unter /usr/share/cacti/include/config.php zu finden sein.

Wurde die Datenbank entsprechend erstellt?

Gruss
Alex


----------

